# PHOTOSHOP siggys! Want one?



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Well i love to use photo shop so ill make people siggys!
here some of my work that i have done

=================================================

Before
http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/newbabies048.jpg
after



































Other:
http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/pistures285copy.jpg
http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/BrushToolcopy.jpg
http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/pistures282.jpg

==================================================

Now thos are some I just put together real quick but i will make them any way you want just post it!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

hey , 
i like your work alot  

can you do colllages using photoshop ?
x


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

yep send me the picture and what you want it to say and what colors you want!!!!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

how many pictures would you like ?
jackie&midnight sun
blue & black


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i would love a collage on photoshop babee, if you can do so.
choose what ever photos you like.

my name is jade wood.
horses showname: 'a missing colour'
stablename: apache
colours: pink and grey


apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket

^^^^^^ theres loads of pages so look through and choose what you like.



thanks in advance. jade


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

ill give you some 









































that enuff? need any more , let me know


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

aw love that frist pic! ill have it done by tomorrow:lol:


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

aww, could i have one. i posted my photobucket link before the photos jackie postedd.


i really hope you can


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

juneau said:


> aw love that frist pic! ill have it done by tomorrow:lol:


 
thanks.
aww yayaa  cant wait to see it


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

jadeewood: Yes ill have yours done by tomorrow night it just today it my birthday!!! 


jackieebitu; HERE all done I hope you like it i havent really used photo shop in a while.:shock::shock: I like it though


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

omg woweey thats well good .!!!!!!!!!!!
thank you.
if you dont get any more people, which im sure you will get loads.
could you poss make me another one ? 
when your free.
thanks  x


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

the one you did for jackie is amazing.
happy birthday.
looking forward to seeing mine  xx


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

SORRY HAD A busy day ill have it done tomorrow!!!!!!! sorry i only been home for 2 hours and need sleep ill do it after i get back from the barn in the am!!!!


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

here i just did it tonight! also yea if you want another just send more pics!!!!

Hope you like


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

wow.
JADES ONE IS AMAZING!!
ill get some pictures through, thankyou again,


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

here are the pictures :








[





















































you may chooose out of them,  thankk you so much  , i wish i had photoshop but i dont


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

heres your 2nd one


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

wowey 
and corr youu uick have you got any exampes of edits?
your so good


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

what do you mean examples of Edits?


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

can you do like photo edits as in getting rid of stuff that say for exmaple i didnt want x


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

me me mee ! 

hahaa xD i dont have any pictures right now but can you make a collage like you made jadewood ? ill have pictures by saturday , pleaasee


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

jackieebitu said:


> can you do like photo edits as in getting rid of stuff that say for exmaple i didnt want x


um i could give it a shot! Im still a little confused tho lol


and also yes i can make you one!!! just send pics!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

okk.
ill send pic


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

here you are


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

jackieebitu said:


> okk.
> ill send pic



so what do you want me to do?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, sorry only just checked out thread. thanks for m collage its shocking, amazing.

if you like you could do me another one with the same link just different photos.
you have such talent


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

here the matching siggy peice!!! and to the other person yes ill make you another one! it wont be done til tomorrow i have to work like all day tomorrow plus i want to go out so we will see!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

edit it ?
if you dont know what edit means, you can look on my thread, i think its on the 2nd page. called any one want a FREE EDIT/COLLAGE made 2, and there will be edits, that what i mean  have a look  x


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Can you possibly do Cody for me? He is going to be sold soon. :'(







_This is one of my friend's, Kayla riding my pony, Cody. He is a 14.3hh Buckskin Mustang Gelding! Isn't he gorgeous?_


----------

